# 69 fan spacer bolt question



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

I have the correct water pump, and pulley, the 2.5 inch spacer (535253) and correct balde ( 9791346) but the spacer bottoms out on the pump snout before its on far enough to seat the pulley against the pump snout? What am I missing here? It appears that the snout isn't going into the spacer far enough? Thanks


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

Is that where my bubble gum went ??

is there a burr on the bore of the hole ?

how fa r out does the shaft protrude thru the fan mounting flange ??

pics of your water pump snout??


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

The bore of the spacer has what looks like a sleeve about 1/4 of an inch in from the end of the side that slides over the water pump snout that's preventing it from going on far enough to seat fully


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

never seen a sleeve in any of mine


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

My mistake. I thought it was a sleeve but it looks like it was not bored deep enough to the correct I.D. it only needs to be about .080 deeper to fit properly


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Here is a picture of the water pump. It's a new version of the " short style" that Ames sells for the early 69 models.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

wow 

that shaft is stickin" WAY out there somethin doesnt look right

is that a new AMES repro ? I dont remember seeing one with that clean and sharp casting number

how does your pulley line up with the crank ?

wonderin if the shaft was positioned correctly on assembly ?


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

That is an Ames repro.


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Pulley alignment is right on


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> wow
> 
> that shaft is stickin" WAY out there somethin doesnt look right
> 
> ...



x2, seems way to long on the stick-out. Shorten with a die grinder/cut-off wheel and polish up with a grinder. If you drill the spacer, you may oversize the hole or even offset drill it - unless you can chuck it all up on a drill press. You don't want any vibrations as the pin/hole should be tight.


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

I agree. I only need to remove about .080 from either the pump about, or run a 5/8 end mill down into the spacer an additional .080. thanks guys


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Snout. Spell check sucks!!!!


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

but why was it made that way

where did that pump come from??


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

I thought I bought it from Ames, actually it came from Inline tube. Probably the same part from both vendors. I've had great luck with both companies. I contacted Inline well see what happens


----------



## Gtowally (Jan 19, 2019)

I would call an Ames tech. That water pump definitely isn’t right, I have one of these on my car and it doesn’t still out like that


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks, actually it came from inline tube. I contacted them and they are checking with the manufacturer. Hopefully have an answer this week.


----------

